# FanTiVo....Yes, this is what we're getting at CES!



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

OK, so I've done some detective work, and I really believe that this is what the big TiVo reveal will be during CES in January 2017:

*Nov 2014:*
Rovi acquires FanTV
http://blog.fan.tv/fan-tv-joining-forces-with-rovi/



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds a LOT like the new TiVo, doesn't it?

*FanTV now on Android*
Sep 2015:



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Android TV, Meet Fan TV.*



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So FanTV can probably already interface with FireTV and maybe the NVidia Shield AndroidTV devices, meaning this rumored full-featured TiVo app would be integrated with this.

*FanTV Introduces Fan Voice*
May 2016:

The much anticipated Voice search on TiVo maybe??? They say they're better than Siri and Amazon Alexa.



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FanTV for Business (Rovi) page with TiVo logo on bottom right:
https://platform.fan.tv/


> ...Find out how Fan TV from TiVo can help you...


(Yes, we know Rovi is now TiVo for Business)

*Evolution Digital Taps Rovis Fan TV Platform for eGUIDE*
May 2016

(Yes NashGuy...*THAT* Evolution Digital!  )



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*TiVo is bought by Rovi:*

https://forward.tivo.com/#


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds a LOT like what FanTV said, doesn't it?

Watch this video in the last page of that forward.tivo.com webpage that swipes that we all love  :

https://forward.tivo.com/videos/B-Roll_Knowledge_Opt3.mp4

It is exactly the same as the FanTV UX!

Also, the video at the end of the forward.tivo.com web "slideshow", at about 1:02 in shows the man using the exact FanTV iOS app on an iPhone.

In this video of Evolution Digital's CEO, Chris Egan, he specifically "name drops" TiVo as a partner, at about 1:45 in:
http://www.bizjournals.com/denver/n...he-cover-story-evolution-digitals-ceo-on.html

*Evolution Digital Deploys 12 million devices*
Sep 2016:
(Interesting snippets)



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So eVUE-TV is being integrated in their eGUIDE. This means that IPTV based video can be integrated into the guide, as well as OTT apps, like we're all asking for TiVo to do. This will be their OTT streaming cable programming solution!

OK here is how I see it:

- They're customizing FanTV UX and turning it into FanTiVo's UX
- They're going to use the Rovi's (Now TiVo for business') eVUE-TV as a streaming OTT Cable service
- eVUE-TV will be integrated into the eGUIDE along with OTT apps
- The Evolution Digital eBox (or TiVo version thereof), which we've already established runs Rovi's (now TiVo's) eVUE-TV with eGUIDE with FanTV, will be your client box around the home to accomplish this.
- The Mantis network DVR (see the connection to the last article I posted!) will sit on your network also and provide the local channels via OTA antenna and integrate them into the eGUIDE along with the cable OTT channels via eVUE-TV (ESPN, CNN, Discovery, etc.) and the other streaming OTT apps like Netflix, Hulu, Vudu, Amazon, HBOGo, etc.
- If you have Bolts already existing, they will act as the eBox would with a software update (the new TiVo UX being discussed, which is what I'm calling FanTiVo), so you don't have to go out and buy all new eBoxes.
- The eBox will serve as the new TiVo mini as well as an OTT Cable TV streamer with network DVR and OTA capabilities with a Mantis added.
- With the announcements I posted earlier regarding FanTV (at the time was Rovi, but now TiVo) adding AndroidTV support, we may also see TiVo's apps be all Android based as many would like and also be able to use clients such as the NVidia Shield, FireTV, Nexxus, etc.

I am sure I missed a lot of what I was thinking last night while researching all this, but I will add posts as I remember or find more.

I'm sorry I know this is a LONG post, but it's a lot of info and I wanted to post actual quotes and pages, not just links cuz I know a lot of people never click and read them! I bet a lot of you will comment here and not even read what I _DID_ post anyway, haha!  

What are all of your thoughts?


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

Wow what a post Harper! One sec while we digest this! Awesome though so far!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Here's some links that I used, and also drilled down into each one's links on those pages as well:

http://www.multichannel.com/news/content/evolution-digital-taps-rovi-s-fan-tv-platform-eguide/404856

https://forward.tivo.com

http://www.bizjournals.com/denver/n...he-cover-story-evolution-digitals-ceo-on.html

http://www.multichannel.com/news/di...585?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed

http://m.digitaltvnews.net/?p=27999

www.fan.tv

FanTV for Business (previously, Rovi)
https://platform.fan.tv/

http://blog.fan.tv/

MediaPlay Skipper using FanTV:
https://platform.fan.tv/_files/pdf/Technicolor-Fan_TV_Tech_Sheet.pdf

Evolution Digital eBox:
https://evolutiondigital.com/ebox-ip-hybrid-stb/

Evolution Digital eVUE-TV:
https://evolutiondigital.com/evue-tv/

Evolution Digital eGUIDE:
https://evolutiondigital.com/eguide/


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I think the new UX that they're rolling out soon is the modified FanTV. They'll see how it all plays out for the next couple of months and then at CES announce what I posted.

It's basically happening in stages. Software to support Rovi guide, then Rovi Guide, then FanTiVo software, then full blown eBox TiVo with FanTiVo, eVUE-TV, eGUIDE and Mantis to inject your local network channels into it.

Basically a legal version of Aereo on steroids!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> I think the new UX that they're rolling out soon is the modified FanTV.


Apparently, TiVo has been working on the new UI since well before the Rovi acquisition so I find that improbable.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Harper. Dude. That is a LOT of pieces you've assembled. Interesting. I've skimmed but will go back and read thoroughly. Thanks for the read.

I will say that it seems logical that, sooner or later, the TiVo UI would absorb the FanTV UI/feature set since they're both owned by the same company now and TiVo is the stronger brand.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

rainwater said:


> Apparently, TiVo has been working on the new UI since well before the Rovi acquisition so I find that improbable.


They could have very easily partnered with FanTV a couple years ago. 2014 is when they launched I believe, after all. TiVo could have seen what FanTV did in this realm, which is almost identical to what they want to do, and contacted them about using the FanTV UX for TiVo's next UX.

Plus, this could be how the whole "Rovi buys TiVo" thing all came about. Think about it:

- FanTV has an interesting concept
- TiVo inquires about FanTV
- FanTV try on their own to get partners and only succeed with TWC with that weird and probably ahead of its time "egg" box and remote








- Rovi shares that vision and happens to see what they have and buys FanTV
- Rovi sees that TiVo has the same vision AND they also have hardware partners and experience to take them there
- Evolution Digital comes into play when they look for a UX for eBox, enter Rovi/FanTV and TiVo
- Rovi approaches TiVo about merger, TiVo agrees
- Rovi buys TiVo
- Since Rovi owns FanTV already, now TiVo can complete and finish their new UX they were working with old FanTV on......FanTiVo!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> They could have very easily partnered with FanTV a couple years ago. 2014 si when they launched I believe after all.


I like your imagination but the reports out this last week are that it was developed in-house. It started before Rovi got involved as well.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

rainwater said:


> I like your imagination but the reports out this last week are that it was developed in-house. It started before Rovi got involved as well.


Yeah, like TiVo had the resources and power to do that! 

I can agree though, maybe this new UX is what TiVo developed and the FanTiVo thingy I'm speculating will be what's released at CES like I'm saying, incorporating the new Mantis and maybe an eBox type client box to serve each TV location, as well as the apps for existing streamers, which we see FanTV already has.

Just read all that I posted and keep drilling down through all the links within those posts and links and you will see evidence after evidence popping up to support this theory or something VERY similar.

TiVo, Rovi, Evolution Digital, FanTV......they've all been in bed together over the last couple years and they're all doing something similar and seem to need each other to really succeed.

And now coincidence of all coincidences........Three of those four are ALL owned by one company.......TiVo, formerly Rovi! How long before they buy Evolution Digital?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Oh, and I forgot to mention in one of the FanTV pages I looked at and can't find again yet, they mention all the apps that FanTV supports and one of them happens to be Playstation Network. Maybe PS Vue on FanTiVo isn't so far fetched, huh?

Found it:

http://support.fan.tv/hc/en-us/articles/200689906-What-services-are-available-on-Fan-TV-


> *What Services Are Available On Fan TV?*
> 
> Over 40 Services In One Place
> 
> ...


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> Harper. Dude. That is a LOT of pieces you've assembled. Interesting. I've skimmed but will go back and read thoroughly. Thanks for the read.
> 
> I will say that it seems logical that, sooner or later, the TiVo UI would absorb the FanTV UI/feature set since they're both owned by the same company now and TiVo is the stronger brand.


Yeah, it's all in a convoluted mess right now, but I just wanted to get it all down in a post first before I lost the gist of what I was trying to say and theorize. I figured as the thread got going it would hash itself out and clarify a lot of the mess.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Well lookie there, they've added the TiVo logo to the eVUE-TV diagram. That wasn't there the last time I checked a few months ago. And they still show the Rovi one, so it is NOT just because Rovi and TiVo have merged! The clues just keep coming and coming!

https://evolutiondigital.com/evue-tv/










and it shows a "subscriber billing info system" too, so this is NOT talking about just an MSO solution.

Plus look at the top right where it shows eVUE streamers, STB and eVUE STB Client. These could be the Mantis, eBox, Bolts, AndroidTV, Roku, Amazon and iOS/AppleTV devices with FanTiVo (formerly FanTV) apps.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow this is excitng! ,I cant wait to see how this all ends up! Thanks for this very interesting information harpervision!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Wow, utterly shocked to wake up to no further replies to this! 

I guess that speaks volumes and my theory crashed and burned. Thanks for coming and don't forget to tip your waitstaff!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> Wow, utterly shocked to wake up to no further replies to this!
> 
> I guess that speaks volumes and my theory crashed and burned. Thanks for coming and don't forget to tip your waitstaff!


Honestly, it was just information overload for me and I didn't even know where to start.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Honestly, it was just information overload for me and I didn't even know where to start.


At the top, then work your way down! Yeah, that's kind of what I thought.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Fan TV was a commercial failure, before and after being acquired by Rovi. The hardware platform is dead but they're still trying to sell the software experience. TiVo has a much more powerful brand and design team - there's no way they'd be superseded by FanTV remnants. If the Fan group has some Android talent, maybe they could be put to work on TiVo. Otherwise, they may be some of the first people/projects cut in the name of 'corporate synergy.' As you say, eBox also runs TiVo... Not to mention, it takes a good year to merge companies like this. 80% of what you see at CES was already in the can. Heck, they'll probably even have two separate booths like Motorola and Arris did after their merger. 

However, I can see TiVo giving up on their delayed (?) voice projects to integrate Rovi's Nuance-powered solution.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think you might be on to something with the whole eVUE thing, but not the FanTV part. As others have said TiVo has been working on this for a while now and if there was a previous partnership with FanTV there probably would have been some mention of it before.


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> I think you might be on to something with the whole eVUE thing, but not the FanTV part. As others have said TiVo has been working on this for a while now and if there was a previous partnership with FanTV there probably would have been some mention of it before.


Boooo. I was looking forward to doing searches and pulling up expanded info in a fashion similar to something like this:









 yeah, yeah, yeah, I know...different box, but it is still the FanTV UX from an image taken 4 months ago!!!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

brandenwan said:


> Boooo. I was looking forward to doing searches and pulling up expanded info in a fashion similar to something like this:  yeah, yeah, yeah, I know...different box, but it is still the FanTV UX from an image taken 4 months ago!!!


Say what?


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

HarperVision said:


> Say what?


FanTv (still Rovi then) running on Technicolor box at INTX 2016.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

brandenwan said:


> FanTv (still Rovi then) running on Technicolor box at INTX 2016.


Oh, yeah. I saw that and linked to it in my original post here as a reference to what may be to come for TiVo. :up:


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

brandenwan said:


> Boooo. I was looking forward to doing searches and pulling up expanded info in a fashion similar to something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





HarperVision said:


> Say what?





brandenwan said:


> FanTv (still Rovi then) running on Technicolor box at INTX 2016.





HarperVision said:


> Oh, yeah. I saw that and linked to it in my original post here as a reference to what may be to come for TiVo. :up:


Oh wow, I am just now seeing your picture that you attached from your initial post in this thread. It didn't show up at all when I initially read your post on my iPad via ForumRunner. It makes a lot more sense now. :up:


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

FYI, I went back and edited my initial post of this thread and used the spoiler tag


Spoiler



Hello! 


 on the long website quotes. Hopefully this will make for an easier read so people actually WILL read it and understand a little what I'm trying to convey here.

The big takeaway for me anyway is that three of the four companies being spoken of (Rovi, FanTV, TiVo, Evolution Digital), all with similar visions, are now all one company.....the New TiVo (former Rovi). I find this more than just a coincidence and wouldn't be surprised if they transition to a UX that is a mix of TiVo and FanTV...what I was calling FanTiVo. I also wouldn't be surprised if the new combined TiVo (Rovi, FanTV, TiVo) doesn't acquire Evolution Digital at some point in the not too distant future.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Let's keep it in perspective. FanTV was a $12m acquisition (gamble) vs TiVo's $1b+ (investment).


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

davezatz said:


> Let's keep it in perspective. FanTV was a $12m acquisition (gamble) vs TiVo's $1b+ (investment).


Good point Dave. Thanks for your valuable input!


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> Good point Dave. Thanks for your valuable input!


I see you did a lot of work on this but you missed a important thing TiVo did over a year ago. They purchased a Poland company called Cubiware and that is where they got the new UI idea from.
http://www.broadbandtvnews.com/2015/05/27/tivo-acquires-cubiware/

Look familiar.
http://www.cubiware.com/
http://www.cubiware.com/cubitv-multiscreen-middleware/
http://www.cubiware.com/cubiconnect-next-generation-middleware/
Hardware requirements at bottom of page:


> Platform Flexibility
> 
> CubiConnect Next-Generation Middleware is optimized for performance on set-top box platforms starting with 2000 DMIPS and 512MB RAM.


This will give an idea of what TiVos will get the upgrade.
TiVo hardware specs:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TiVo_digital_video_recorders#Series5_Roamio
It is possible the Premieres may not get the upgrade as the series 4's may not be able to handle the requirements.

Cubiware partners:
http://www.cubiware.com/partners/

This purchase also gave TiVo the ability to embed their UI on non DVR boxes which is something Evolution digital makes.
https://evolutiondigital.com/
Notice that one of their partners is Cubiware. This also gives TiVo an exposure in Latin America and Europe.

Actually it was Rovi/Gemstar that was the creator of this type of guide as the new version of TV Guide On Screen had a similar look to it back in 2009. This was a finished product that never made it into the consumer market.
https://web.archive.org/web/2009072...de_ce/tv_guide_on_screen.htm?link_id=rightnav
Product brochure:
https://web.archive.org/web/2010010...n_Aug09.pdf?link_id=productsProductLiterature

Rovi purchased Fanhattan as that company purchased a open sourced movie database called TMDb.
https://techcrunch.com/2010/12/16/fanhattan/
TMDb:
https://www.themoviedb.org/
Fanhattan became FanTV and was purchased by Rovi.
https://techcrunch.com/2014/11/03/rovi-fan-tv/

Since it takes a long while to develop a new UI and then test it, it is obvious that the idea came from Cubiware and not Rovis purchase of FanTV.
Rovi buying TiVo is somewhat recent, probably sometime after the failed release of the Bolt last October so there was no influence from Rovi towards the new UI.
Evolution Digital gave TiVo better exposure outside of the US and with its purchase of Cubiware it allowed TiVo for the first time to offer their UI in non DVR boxes.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Jed1 said:


> I see you did a lot of work on this but you missed a important thing TiVo did over a year ago. They purchased a Poland company called Cubiware and that is where they got the new UI idea from. http://www.broadbandtvnews.com/2015/05/27/tivo-acquires-cubiware/ Look familiar. http://www.cubiware.com/ http://www.cubiware.com/cubitv-multiscreen-middleware/ http://www.cubiware.com/cubiconnect-next-generation-middleware/ Hardware requirements at bottom of page: This will give an idea of what TiVos will get the upgrade. Cubiware partners: http://www.cubiware.com/partners/ This purchase also gave TiVo the ability to embed their UI on non DVR boxes which is something Evolution digital makes. https://evolutiondigital.com/ Notice that one of their partners is Cubiware. This also gives TiVo an exposure in Latin America and Europe. Actually it was Rovi/Gemstar that was the creator of this type of guide as the new version of TV Guide On Screen had a similar look to it back in 2009. This was a finished product that never made it into the consumer market. https://web.archive.org/web/20090721145302/http://www.rovicorp.com/products/ce_manufacturers/guide_ce/tv_guide_on_screen.htm?link_id=rightnav Product brochure: https://web.archive.org/web/20100102173419/http://rovicorp.com/webdocuments/product_literature/factsheet_TVGuideOnScreen_Aug09.pdf?link_id=productsProductLiterature Rovi purchased Fanhattan as that company purchased a open sourced movie database called TMDb. https://techcrunch.com/2010/12/16/fanhattan/ TMDb: https://www.themoviedb.org/ Fanhattan became FanTV and was purchased by Rovi. https://techcrunch.com/2014/11/03/rovi-fan-tv/ Since it takes a long while to develop a new UI and then test it, it is obvious that the idea came from Cubiware and not Rovis purchase of FanTV. Rovi buying TiVo is somewhat recent, probably sometime after the failed release of the Bolt last October so there was no influence from Rovi towards the new UI. Evolution Digital gave TiVo better exposure outside of the US and with its purchase of Cubiware it allowed TiVo for the first time to offer their UI in non DVR boxes.


Awesome, thanks for the additional info and building on this, Jed1! I did hear and read about CubiWare and the acquisition but I guess I didn't see the connection.

I understand it takes awhile to build a UX and can see the point. I think that's why I said by CES, but the only way that is going to happen is if they've already incorporated some of this by working with these companies previously to prepare their own. I don't know if that's happened so I guess we will see. Maybe it's a longer term goal, by next CEDIA or CES?

Either way it's fun speculating and reading about all this!


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

Things are moving along nicely... I see a *convergence* of interfaces on the horizon.

http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160927005496/en/TiVo-Launches-Enhanced-Personalization-Wider-Device-Availability

Hmmm, I really wish they could somehow work with Nagra to help them polish their upcoming UX. I am worried it might choppy. I want smooth butteriness. Just a random thought.

Ever see IntuiTV?
https://dtv.nagra.com/sites/default/files/nagra_intuitv_1280x720.mp4


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

brandenwan said:


> Things are moving along nicely... I see a *convergence* of interfaces on the horizon.
> 
> http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160927005496/en/TiVo-Launches-Enhanced-Personalization-Wider-Device-Availability
> 
> ...


This is very interesting:

Fan TV allows operators to deploy a next generation video service that leverages existing video delivery networks, including QAM, satellite or over the air, for linear video delivery. Additionally, Fan TV aggregates IP-delivered OTT content and provides advanced discovery capabilities for a feature-rich, universal discovery experience.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

One thing to keep in mind is that Rovi has changed its name to TiVo, so all press releases pertaining to Rovi ventures will now carry the TiVo name even if they have nothing to do with the TiVo DVR or service. So there is no guarantee any of this will effect our TiVos or any future products we'll have accesss to.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

brandenwan said:


> Things are moving along nicely... I see a convergence of interfaces on the horizon. http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160927005496/en/TiVo-Launches-Enhanced-Personalization-Wider-Device-Availability Hmmm, I really wish they could somehow work with Nagra to help them polish their upcoming UX. I am worried it might choppy. I want smooth butteriness. Just a random thought. Ever see IntuiTV? https://dtv.nagra.com/sites/default/files/nagra_intuitv_1280x720.mp4


The below sounds a lot like how TiVo describes the new TiVo UX too, doesn't it.



> The updated version of Fan TV will integrate personalized, contextual recommendations into the experience, as well as introduce a smart grid guide to enable users to rapidly find content within a familiar grid-based format. Fan TV will learn from user activity to guide discovery and provide intelligent and accurate recommendations to users seamlessly across live, VOD and OTT networks. The new smart grid guide delivers visual cues to alert users when programs on their WatchList show up in the broadcast schedule.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that Rovi has changed its name to TiVo, so all press releases pertaining to Rovi ventures will now carry the TiVo name even if they have nothing to do with the TiVo DVR or service. So there is no guarantee any of this will effect our TiVos or any future products we'll have accesss to.


I agree. This was in the works long before Rovi bought TiVo. One important thing is the old TiVo really doesn't exist anymore. Rovi gobbled up the old TiVo and then dumped their name and called the new company TiVo.
Don't assume that any press releases have anything to do with the old TiVo and on top of that most of the upper management of the old TiVo is gone and those that are still there will be gone by the end of the year.
In January it will be all of Rovi's upper management that is running the company with the new brand name of TiVo.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I bought an Apple TV yesterday and it does this sort of thing already. And does it using voice.

I can say ESPN live and ESPN starts playing.

I can say play STranger Things Episode 1 and it starts playing it from Netflix. 

I can say play First 48 and it prompts me for which one - original or spinoff. And then I get a list of episodes.

I said play Xfiles and it showed me a choice between the series on Netflix and the movies. If I say play Xfiles series then it shows me the episodes/seasons and lets me choose between Netflix, Hulu and iTunes if I select one. At the bottom it gives me a thumbnail recommendation bar for "related" content.

To be fair, Tivo does much of this already too across tv guide, recordings and a a few apps. But no voice search and just a few apps. Tivo also gives recommendations.


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

Jed1 said:


> I agree. This was in the works long before Rovi bought TiVo. One important thing is the old TiVo really doesn't exist anymore. Rovi gobbled up the old TiVo and then dumped their name and called the new company TiVo.
> Don't assume that any press releases have anything to do with the old TiVo and on top of that most of the upper management of the old TiVo is gone and those that are still there will be gone by the end of the year.
> In January it will be all of Rovi's upper management that is running the company with the new brand name of TiVo.


Smh. Debbie-Downer strikes again!  I thought the article was interesting. That's all. I even put it in the FanTivo string and not the Tivo UX string because the article is directly related to FanTV. 
Oh, and this business of "Don't assume this and don't assume that...." WHO CARES? It is fun to speculate and to share articles relating to the original post which is exactly what I did. A company who decides to gobble up a another company, and then rebrand itself by that other company's name inevitably does a few things to keep their customers and/or shareholders from going insane. They often boot existing management, trim the fat, streamline products and services, keeping what is profitable, and then in some cases they create new divisions within the company to prevent confusion to which products apply to what department from the consumer's perspective. Otherwise, we could go on and on about the valid relationships of current products and services to other and future products and services ad nauseam. I get what you are saying, but I wish you had instead stated: "It might be unwise to assume because..." That would have been factually correct.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Jed1 said:


> I agree. This was in the works long before Rovi bought TiVo. One important thing is the old TiVo really doesn't exist anymore. Rovi gobbled up the old TiVo and then dumped their name and called the new company TiVo. Don't assume that any press releases have anything to do with the old TiVo *and on top of that most of the upper management of the old TiVo is gone and those that are still there will be gone by the end of the year.* In January it will be all of Rovi's upper management that is running the company with the new brand name of TiVo.


I certainly pray that Margret is saved!!!


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

HarperVision said:


> I certainly pray that Margret is saved!!!


I dunno, look at what happened to Barb!!!  She was just sitting there by the pool, minding her own business... then a Rovi executive snuck up on her and then....wait..What are we talking about again?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

*Evolution Digital Pens eVUE-TV Distribution Agreements with Five NCTC Member Operators*



> *Evolution Digital Pens eVUE-TV Distribution Agreements with Five NCTC Member Operators*
> 
> Committed NCTC members include Advanced Cable Connection, Vast Broadband, Click! Cable TV, Schurz Communications and Westman Communications
> 
> ...


I have highlighted what I think are excellent takeaways from this article.

The last one is pretty telling where they mention that _"Series 4 set-top boxes"_ are also capable of running eVUE-TV, which means to me that if it does comes to retail boxes around CES time as I speculated, that it will be able to be ported to Series 4 Premiere and later (Roamio, Bolt, Mantis?) TiVos, as well as the eBox. :up:


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm still hoping we see a service like this integrated into TiVo. If it had all the channels I need then I'd gladly drop my cable service down to internet only and use OTA for my locals. I'm sick of paying $200/mo for 200+ channels when I only watch about 20 of them.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> I certainly pray that Margret is saved!!!


I don't think Margret is part of upper management as she would be in middle management. She probably has some boss above her that has to answer to the top.
What I am talking about is the top management of the now old TiVo will all be gone. The last CEO, Tom Rodgers, was with the company since the beginning so there won't be anybody at the top that has the original vision the founders had. They would all be people from Rovi, Macrovision, Gemstar. 
There was a proxy report that was released in the summer by both Rovi and TiVo that investigated the affects of the merger. I think it was about page 100 that it started to mention about employment and it basically said that a number of TiVo employees will be eliminated and even some that will leave voluntarily after the merger completes.
It would be a big blow to the retail TiVo owners if Margret leaves or is dismissed as she had been a real big advocate for the retail side. The report did not indicate what employees or departments that will be paired down or eliminated. The same goes for those also working for Rovi.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

brandenwan said:


> Smh. Debbie-Downer strikes again!  I thought the article was interesting. That's all. I even put it in the FanTivo string and not the Tivo UX string because the article is directly related to FanTV.
> Oh, and this business of "Don't assume this and don't assume that...." WHO CARES? It is fun to speculate and to share articles relating to the original post which is exactly what I did. A company who decides to gobble up a another company, and then rebrand itself by that other company's name inevitably does a few things to keep their customers and/or shareholders from going insane. They often boot existing management, trim the fat, streamline products and services, keeping what is profitable, and then in some cases they create new divisions within the company to prevent confusion to which products apply to what department from the consumer's perspective. Otherwise, we could go on and on about the valid relationships of current products and services to other and future products and services ad nauseam. I get what you are saying, but I wish you had instead stated: "It might be unwise to assume because..." That would have been factually correct.


Actually the original purpose of this thread is the OP assumed the new UI that the TiVo DVRs may get is based on FanTV because of the purchase of TiVo by Rovi. I suggested in a post in this thread that the new UI predates the buyout and is very likely a product of Cubiware that TiVo bought a few years ago. It is through Cubiware that TiVo had a relationship with Evolution digital who by the way only makes hardware for the cable industry. They mainly make hardware for the smaller independent operators who don't have a lot of cash to spend on infrastructure.

The new UI is not something that happened over night as I believe it took close the three years to develop, test, and implement the change over to Haxe program language. The same will go for the new UI.


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

Jed1 said:


> Actually the original purpose of this thread is the OP assumed the new UI that the TiVo DVRs may get is based on FanTV because of the purchase of TiVo by Rovi. I suggested in a post in this thread that the new UI predates the buyout and is very likely a product of Cubiware that TiVo bought a few years ago. It is through Cubiware that TiVo had a relationship with Evolution digital who by the way only makes hardware for the cable industry. They mainly make hardware for the smaller independent operators who don't have a lot of cash to spend on infrastructure.
> 
> The new UI is not something that happened over night as I believe it took close the three years to develop, test, and implement the change over to Haxe program language. The same will go for the new UI.


Aaaaaand there it is... the "Actually..." 
I was just waiting around for that. Cheers! 

:up: _envisioning Molly Wood reading that quote whilst doing her well-known impression....those who know just know..._


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

Do I see double?

VU-IT!










Tivo Online












I think I will play with the Android App to see if that is a clone too.
One difference I did notice was VU-IT! took a long while to load.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

brandenwan said:


> Do I see double? VU-IT! Tivo Online  I think I will play with the Android App to see if that is a clone too. One difference I did notice was VU-IT! took a long while to load.


Yes, the VU-IT! one says "Powered by TiVo", so yeah pretty obvious they're the same.. Good find! :up:


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

I really just want VUDU, AMAZON UHD ... along with HDR support.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Looks like my carrier, WOW!, will offer this. Interesting because their top of the line "UltraTV" package has used a Moxi-powered DVR.

https://evolutiondigital.com/evolut...to-offer-customers-evue-tv-ip-video-platform/

Considering that they're offering this and talking about IP transition I'll probably pass on the Bolt+ and go with a regular Bolt. Between this offering and possible cord cutting I'm not sure I'll get full value from a Bolt+ with lifetime.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

nrc said:


> Looks like my carrier, WOW!, will offer this. Interesting because their top of the line "UltraTV" package has used a Moxi-powered DVR. https://evolutiondigital.com/evolution-digital-and-wow-reach-agreement-to-offer-customers-evue-tv-ip-video-platform/ Considering that they're offering this and talking about IP transition I'll probably pass on the Bolt+ and go with a regular Bolt. Between this offering and possible cord cutting I'm not sure I'll get full value from a Bolt+ with lifetime.


But from what I can see from this article I posted earlier, it sounds like their eVUE-TV is capable of running on Series 4 and newer tivos so the Bolt+ shouldn't be an issue.



HarperVision said:


> *Evolution Digital Pens eVUE-TV Distribution Agreements with Five NCTC Member Operators*
> 
> I have highlighted what I think are excellent takeaways from this article.
> 
> The last one is pretty telling where they mention that _"Series 4 set-top boxes"_ are also capable of running eVUE-TV, which means to me that if it does comes to retail boxes around CES time as I speculated, that it will be able to be ported to Series 4 Premiere and later (Roamio, Bolt, Mantis?) TiVos, as well as the eBox. :up:


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> But from what I can see from this article I posted earlier, it sounds like their eVUE-TV is capable of running on Series 4 and newer tivos so the Bolt+ shouldn't be an issue.


I think you are confusing many different things here. eVUE-TV really has nothing to do with TiVo in the sense you are thinking. It is one of the two software solutions the MSOs that are part of the NCTC can choose from.
https://evolutiondigital.com/ebox-ip-hybrid-stb/

Also look at who is supplying the library of TV shows and video...Comcast Wholesale.
Just click on the end to end content delivery to expand the picture.
https://evolutiondigital.com/evue-tv-ip-video-content/

Vu-It is apps supplied by the NCTC to the MSOs that use the TiVo platform and is the same thing as TiVo Online for us retail owners. This has nothing to do with FanTV. This is the part that has something to do with the series 4 TiVos as it is their version of TiVo Online for the MSO customers.
http://www.vu-it.tv/
Android:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tivo.android.nctc&hl=en
iTunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vu-it.tv/id1136020605?mt=8
Legal:
http://www.vu-it.tv/legal/

Currently if you do not belong to one of the small cable systems that belong to the NCTC then you will never see this. This is not designed for retail as it is designed to be installed in cable headends.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Jed1 said:


> I think you are confusing many different things here. eVUE-TV really has nothing to do with TiVo in the sense you are thinking. It is one of the two software solutions the MSOs that are part of the NCTC can choose from. https://evolutiondigital.com/ebox-ip-hybrid-stb/
> 
> Also look at who is supplying the library of TV shows and video...Comcast Wholesale. Just click on the end to end content delivery to expand the picture. https://evolutiondigital.com/evue-tv-ip-video-content/
> 
> ...


eVUE-TV is not software per se', it's a streaming IPTV and Guide solution. The two software solutions you mention WERE Rovi FanTV or TiVo, and now that Rovi bought TiVo, they're one in the same. What I speculated is that new TiVo will start integrating FanTV into the new TiVo UX.

Who cares if it's Comcast wholesale supplying the video? Why does that matter who NCTC or TiVo uses as a content provider? I don't recall I said one way or the other? That could be who TiVo decides to pair with to supply IPTV, using eVUE-TV, or maybe they don't have a choice if they're using eVUE-TV?

I'm not sure we were saying it specifically had to do with FanTV, so much as to show that they're all seeming to be intertwined like I mentioned, Rovi, TiVo, FanTV, Evolution Digital, etc., and like I said, what WAS three different companies (Rovi, TiVo, Fanhattan's FanTV) are now one, with ED being the lone separate survivor, but maybe not for long.

I do see what you're saying though, but I wouldn't say it's mso only and no chance for retail if you read this part of the page you linked:



> As a fully-managed service, the eVUE-TV platform provides a low cost solution for operators to deploy IPTV linear and VOD content to its customers* from either the eVUE-TV hub in Chicago or through servers installed in an MSO head end.* Best of all, eVUE-TV takes care of the complex issues typically facing operators including content ingest and life cycle management, billing integration and platform usage reporting and metrics


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

We discussed this a long time ago. The fact that Comcast offers a wholesale IPTV service makes it MORE likely that TiVo will offer some sort of cloud DVR with OTT skinny bundle akin to PSVue. Having a way for TiVo to offer these channels without having to strike individual deals with all the content providers makes the whole thing more plausible.


----------



## RoamioJeff (May 9, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo will offer some sort of cloud DVR with OTT skinny bundle akin to PSVue.


Interesting. Do you think that it could be offered, sooner versus later, as a new app on current TiVo devices, perhaps allowing customers to augment (or replace) existing QAM/OTA reception methods?


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> eVUE-TV is not software per se', it's a streaming IPTV and Guide solution. The two software solutions you mention WERE Rovi FanTV or TiVo, and now that Rovi bought TiVo, they're one in the same. What I speculated is that new TiVo will start integrating FanTV into the new TiVo UX.
> 
> Who cares if it's Comcast wholesale supplying the video? Why does that matter who NCTC or TiVo uses as a content provider? I don't recall I said one way or the other? That could be who TiVo decides to pair with to supply IPTV, using eVUE-TV, or maybe they don't have a choice if they're using eVUE-TV?
> 
> ...


I am going to underline key words from the sentence you quoted and you only highlighted words in a sentence that fits your argument. You have to look at the sentence in whole as it only talks about MSOs.


> As a fully-managed service, the eVUE-TV platform provides a low cost solution *for operators* to deploy IPTV linear and VOD content to its customers from either the eVUE-TV hub in Chicago or through servers installed in an *MSO head end*.


Evolution digital does not make hardware for retail customers. In fact I am getting very doubtful that Rovi is even going to continue on with the retail side of the old TiVo business.

As for the new guide we are getting I think it is not what either you or I are thinking it will be. I finally had time to take a look at the new TiVo for business site and it looks like the guide is going to be based on the CE guide.
If you look at this picture of the new guide,
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10993734#post10993734
And then at the guide pictured on the top of this page,
https://business.tivo.com/products/ce-guide.html
They have a similar look to them. I don't think it will be based on either on FanTV or Cubiware designs. The CE guide will be compatible with the Rovi data since it is made by Rovi.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Jed1 said:


> I am going to underline key words from the sentence you quoted and you only highlighted words in a sentence that fits your argument. You have to look at the sentence in whole as it only talks about MSOs. Evolution digital does not make hardware for retail customers. In fact I am getting very doubtful that Rovi is even going to continue on with the retail side of the old TiVo business.
> 
> As for the new guide we are getting I think it is not what either you or I are thinking it will be. I finally had time to take a look at the new TiVo for business site and it looks like the guide is going to be based on the CE guide. If you look at this picture of the new guide, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10993734#post10993734 And then at the guide pictured on the top of this page, https://business.tivo.com/products/ce-guide.html
> 
> They have a similar look to them. I don't think it will be based on either on FanTV or Cubiware designs. The CE guide will be compatible with the Rovi data since it is made by Rovi.


Kind of funny that you just did the same exact thing. You didn't bold the word "or". You cherry picked much worse than you're accusing me of! 

I never said that's not what they're doing NOW, we all know that. Nothing would stop them from signing a deal with TiVo and making it available via retail as well though. It clearly says it's available from their "Chicago servers *OR* from servers at the MSO's headend". I posted a diagram earlier that showed a pay subscription portal and listed the server as "TiVo".










That CE Guide sounds like something they're already doing in Europe so I doubt that's what they consider their "new" UX.

Either way, this is all speculation based on circumstantial evidence. Either of us could be right, or none of us. It's fun "speculating" though!


----------

